# Thanks to Dan @ A-Plan



## proline (Nov 21, 2002)

Just quoted £360 for stage 1 modified GTR R33 for 50 year old, limited mileage and full protected NCB. Impressively he managed to quote over 10% cheaper than another broker using the same underwriter! I also liked the way he took the time and trouble to explain options and answer questions.

Thanks Dan

Contact:
Dan Cameron
A-Plan Schemes
0845-0711234


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

proline said:


> Just quoted £360 for stage 1 modified GTR R33 for 50 year old, limited mileage and full protected NCB. Impressively he managed to quote over 10% cheaper than another broker using the same underwriter! I also liked the way he took the time and trouble to explain options and answer questions.
> 
> Thanks Dan
> 
> ...


It was my pleasure..

All it takes it abit of time explaining the risk to the underwriters and with your experience and lengh of ownership of the vehicle, our underwriters were more than happy to help..

Happy driving..

Dan Cameron
A-Plan Schemes
0845-0711234


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Hmmmm ..... I'll be reminding you of this Dan if I ask you for a quote this year ..... you may remember that you could get nowhere near another broker's quote last year, hence I moved away from a-Plan, but I still ended up paying *way far more *than this person's £360 ..... and being over 50, retired, and a long time owner (as you know) I'll be looking for something very similar (and yes, I know there are other factors).

Proline ..... were you "honest" in giving a true estimate of the power ? That is what scuppered me, as I was told, as I'm estimated at over 400bhp. PM me if you prefer because I really get peeved off at insurance quotes. From talking with others I seem to be the only "over 50" that is paying over £400 a year. But then I list every single mod to the R33 and be honest about it too.


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

ITSt said:


> Hmmmm ..... I'll be reminding you of this Dan if I ask you for a quote this year ..... you may remember that you could get nowhere near another broker's quote last year, hence I moved away from a-Plan, but I still ended up paying *way far more *than this person's £360 ..... and being over 50, retired, and a long time owner (as you know) I'll be looking for something very similar (and yes, I know there are other factors).
> 
> Proline ..... were you "honest" in giving a true estimate of the power ? That is what scuppered me, as I was told, as I'm estimated at over 400bhp. PM me if you prefer because I really get peeved off at insurance quotes. From talking with others I seem to be the only "over 50" that is paying over £400 a year. But then I list every single mod to the R33 and be honest about it too.


Your more than welcome to PM me anytime for a new quotation and I will see what I can do.

Kind regards

Dan Cameron
A-Plan Insurance
0845-0711234


----------



## proline (Nov 21, 2002)

ITSt

Sorry for the delay - only just seen your message.

Yes I was totally honest - funny you should ask as I mentioned to Dan my surprise at the number of people who according to the poll on this site do not declare their mods. Dan's comments confirmed what I already suspected and I do not want to take the risk. 

Re Dan's quote it might be helpful for me to give more info - so I will  

50 Years old
Isle of Man
Retired - no commuting
Access to wife's car.
Skyline GTR R33 1995
3000 miles a year
1 bar boost ECU and Mongoose exhaust - I estimated power somewhere between 350 - 380, so a very mild state of tune
No other mods including wheels
Full protected NCB
Clean licence and no claims or accidents

Hope that helps - anything else you want to know just ask.

Good to hear that there are other over 50 owners out there.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Been with A Plan for about 10 years or more now, never had to claim but am very impressed with their service and prices!
I almost defected last year but Dan matched the quote. 
I'd never risk not telling my insurers what's on my car, just not worth it!
Imagine if someone other than yourself got hurt and your insurance was void because you didn't declare something!
They're usually pretty good from my experience as long as your honest!

Bob


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

Just be carefull, my skyline was insured through a-plan with a company named markerstudy, it was stolen and still hasn't been found and i still haven't been payed out either. Things have got so bad that i have had to instruct a barrister friend of mine to try and get my claim sorted. Was the first time i have had to claim in 18 years of driving. Another couple of months and it will be 2yrs.


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

car killer said:


> Just be carefull, my skyline was insured through a-plan with a company named markerstudy, it was stolen and still hasn't been found and i still haven't been payed out either. Things have got so bad that i have had to instruct a barrister friend of mine to try and get my claim sorted. Was the first time i have had to claim in 18 years of driving. Another couple of months and it will be 2yrs.


Did you speak to me?.

I am not just here to set up new policies and renewals but help with claims..

We have 2 experienced claims handlers in the office, myself and Neil Mottram.

If you make a claim and the underwriters are taking there time or not putting a value that represents what you feel is the replacement (market) value of the vehicle then please let me know ASAP.

We do our best to help on claims and happy to research the forums and places like Pistonheads to find cars in a Similar condition, mileage, modifications etc and forward these on to the underwriters so a correct agreeable total loss payment can be issued..

If you want me to chase the claim up for you and find out what the delay is, then I am happy to help.

Kind regards

Dan Cameron
A-Plan Schemes
0845-0711234


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Good effort Dan mate!!!!
)
Bob


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

I'll admit that I didnt even think of A-plan when I renewed 2 weeks back. I probably should have done because im paying over £1900 with my insurer!!


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

dan-hipgrave said:


> I'll admit that I didnt even think of A-plan when I renewed 2 weeks back. I probably should have done because im paying over £1900 with my insurer!!


Well I dont always promise to be the best, but will always do whatever i can to get a good premium..

Try me again next year :thumbsup:

Dan 
0845-0711234


----------

